# 30 hours of sharking, what a bunch of BS



## Ugly 1

We went out Friday night to try our luck at some Friday the 13th full moon sharking. We decided to hit our old faithfull spot at the Condos. After failing to catch any rays we were stuck using the lady fish and blues and a couple hi $ Bonita bought at HH. Between myself Belly Up and fillet O fish we put out 5 rods. I' can't remember the exact order they were caught in but I know John (FOF) landed a blacknose and a black tip and Phil (bellyup)put on a hell of a show with his 9/0 starting with a near backflip on the set and ending 1 1/2 hours later with a monster 400+lb 9' Bull Shark on the sand!!! After fishing all night and watching the sun rise it was time to go meet Pomp67 ,lady red and the famous Tyfishasauros at Location 2. We hauled the Yak and gear 1/2 mile down the beach and started hunting for bait. After many unsuccessful attempts at catching rays we only had limited bait so we only ran lady fish on the fishasauros 6/0. After our last trip and the shoe incident he stayed awake and watched carefully! After hours of getting burned by rays our brother BigWill shows up and starts looking for the occasional cobia we are seeing running the surf. I was napping and was woke up by some commotion and look down the beach to see Will all bowed up! As I make my down the beach I see John launch a snatch hook and by the time I get there they are both getting spooled by the same big southern ray. I grabbed the gaff and headed out into the gulf. They locked down there drags and pulled the beast into gaffing range and the first shot with the gaff made it so mad that it ran and snapped off John. After a few minutes will pulled it back in to about 30 yds from the beach and I was able to get close enough to get a good shot and I haul it to the beach. Soon after as I'm headed to the truck I hear yelling and turn around to Ty's 6/0 going off! We get the Fishasauros harnessed up and it's fight on! After a few good runs he's convinced that its not another pair of my shoes and after a trip down the beach he lands his very first shark a great looking close to 6' Blacktip. Soon after another big ray cruises by and by the time i grab the snatch rod it is heading out and i was lucky enough to nail it at about 60yds with a snatch hook. Now were exited and its time to break out the big guns! We make the mile hike and haul the 12/0 and 3 80 wides back and bait them up with nice fresh stingray. I had already deployed my bait and was watching Jonn head out to deploy when I noticed Will standing waist deep about 50 yds out on the first bar to johns right and that's when I saw the thrashing about 50 yds to the left of a huge fish with a huge sickled dorsal that is chasing spinner shark out of the water and then I start seeing multiple dorsals and big tails sticking out! That when they headed towards John! He quickly dropped the big chunk of bait and headed directly back to land! At this point we have bait in right under big schooling sharks and we are waiting not so patiently! After about an hour my Tiagara starts going off and after a good long run I burry the lever and head for the dunes! The Shark had the same idea and started ripping line out! After a couple great runs I could see the shark out past the surf and no sickle dorsal so I'm thinking big bull. And about 30 minutes later we land a close to 7' 2nd bad ass bull of the trip! As the sun was setting I redeployed the 80w and I was getting my line and drag squared away and as I'm chatting with my little buddyDustin the 80w goes off again! This time I yell at BigWill to get his girlfriend harnessed up! She takes the rod and starts brawling! Unfortunately something cut the mainline and it was fish off. A few minutes later we hear screaming and it's Ty's 6/0 singing away! This time it's all Ty as he flips the lever and heads for the dunes getting a solid hook up! About 20 mins later Ty lands his 2nd big blacktip of the trip!!! The first BS was great, it was Bull Sharks!!! The 2nd BS was not great, it was the stinky kind, it was Ty catching more sharks than me! Great weather! Great fishing! Even better company!!! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1

Phil's monster Bull!


----------



## jim t

COOL story.

Could you use the return key once in awhile to make a paragraph or 10?

Truly tough to read, but a good story.

Right now I read the same line 2 or three times in a row, or skip a line as I read. 

Jim


----------



## Ugly 1

Ty's first shark + crew


----------



## Justin618

Good stuff, don. Wish I could habe gone. Slowly getting over this cold. Should be good to go. Brother is coming is this week so if you guys wanna go, I'm down. Me and dan caught 20 rays last night. Got some good size ones too. 

Pretty impressive for a 9/0.

Lol, love the title. You gotta show that kid up. Shark gods are looking down on you now for the shoe incident


----------



## MoganMan

Heck yeah! Was just thinking it's been way too long since I have seen one of Ugly's legendary reports! Great write up! And that Bull is a monster!!!


----------



## Ugly 1

jim t said:


> COOL story.
> 
> Could you use the return key once in awhile to make a paragraph or 10?
> 
> Truly tough to read, but a good story.
> 
> Right now I read the same line 2 or three times in a row, or skip a line as I read.
> 
> Jim


Thanks and sorry Jim! You would think at damn near 50 I would know how to use a computer or proper grammar but my skills are very limited including getting my pics upright!! I will work on them. UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks and sorry Jim! You would think at damn near 50 I would know how to use a computer or proper grammar but my skills are very limited including getting my pics upright!! I will work on them. UGLY


Don't worry, I read it fine. 

Great write up. It's like I was there.


----------



## Ugly 1

Fishasauros with his 1st BT and MOM


----------



## Ugly 1

Alright I'm way to tired still I will post more pics when I can do it right......ok maybe 1 more........my big bull! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Oustanding. Both bulls are of great size. Hit me up this week. It's been three weeks since I ran a bait out.


----------



## Ugly 1

Justin618 said:


> Oustanding. Both bulls are of great size. Hit me up this week. It's been three weeks since I ran a bait out.


Thanks! Unfortunately we did not have a tape to measure exact but the smaller one was over 200lbs and the big one took 5 big guys to drag out of the water and was easily twice as heavy as me putting it at anywhere from 440-500lbs. I think this would have been a tough shark to beat in the tourney if it happened this weekend. I will shoot you a call this week. UGLY.f


----------



## Justin618

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately we did not have a tape to measure exact but the smaller one was over 200lbs and the big one took 5 big guys to drag out of the water and was easily twice as heavy as me putting it at anywhere from 440-500lbs. I think this would have been a tough shark yo beat in the tourney if it happened this weekend. I will shoot you a call this week. UGLY.


I'd have to agree. That is a big bull for sure and tough to beat on a weekend fishing trips. 

I have a good schedule this week but I know you guys can only really fish weekends with Johns work etc. I'm thinking friday

If you guys get bait then great, if not I got some for us. I'm gonna try and get some fresh bait this week too hopefully. But I got rays, shark and king


----------



## MoganMan

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately we did not have a tape to measure exact but the smaller one was over 200lbs and the big one took 5 big guys to drag out of the water and was easily twice as heavy as me putting it at anywhere from 440-500lbs. I think this would have been a tough shark to beat in the tourney if it happened this weekend. I will shoot you a call this week. UGLY.f


Hey Don, where are you living now a days? I will be living in FWB when I get back and i'm hoping we can meet up!


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> Hey Don, where are you living now a days? I will be living in FWB when I get back and i'm hoping we can meet up!


He's up in a little place I like to call "crestucky." Lol.


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> He's up in a little place I like to call "crestucky." Lol.


Hahaha, thought he was still there!


----------



## doggfish

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks and sorry Jim! You would think at damn near 50 I would know how to use a computer or proper grammar but my skills are very limited including getting my pics upright!! I will work on them. UGLY


i read it just fine an excellent day if you ask me kudo's to all:notworthy:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## MoganMan

Just noticed how chewed up that big bull is from mating! Going to have some BA scars to show her pups!


----------



## scott44

jim t said:


> COOL story.
> 
> Could you use the return key once in awhile to make a paragraph or 10?
> 
> Truly tough to read, but a good story.
> 
> Right now I read the same line 2 or three times in a row, or skip a line as I read.
> 
> Jim


I'd buy a book instead of reading a fishing forum if thats all I had to say about it.You coulda hit your skip key and hushed on up if it bothered ya.You prolly work govt,medical or education though and cant help it...I understand.


----------



## lowprofile

Awesome report Don! I felt like I was back on the sand, spending the whole weekend chasing critters like we used to. 

You guys need a designated bait maker with some snorkel and spear fishing gear.


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## sharkwrangler

Great report Don!!! Pompano67 was texting me a play by play of everything going down. You guy's did AWESOME!!! I'm so proud for Ty and his first shark and heard he's wanting to step it up to a 9/0. Congrats Guy's!!!


----------



## HappyHourHero

Awesome stuff Don! Glad to see you reporting sharks on the sand!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



MoganMan said:


> Just noticed how chewed up that big bull is from mating! Going to have some BA scars to show her pups!


Hard to tell from the picture but it looks like the big bull has claspers. Was it male or female Ugly1?


----------



## MoganMan

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the picture but it looks like the big bull has claspers. Was it male or female Ugly1?


oops, haha, maybe it's a tranny.
Edit: Just looked, it's a male, I see claspers


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> oops, haha, maybe it's a tranny.
> Edit: Just looked, it's a male, I see claspers


Gay shark? Lol

You'd be surprised how big of sharks get attacked on way in. A 13 ft hammer was gobbled up by a tiger and a 12 ft hammer was recently was attacked on way in. Sharks are opportunist for sure lol


----------



## MoganMan

Justin618 said:


> Gay shark? Lol
> 
> You'd be surprised how big of sharks get attacked on way in. A 13 ft hammer was gobbled up by a tiger and a 12 ft hammer was recently was attacked on way in. Sharks are opportunist for sure lol


Yeah, I saw a video a while back where a 7-8ft nurse that someone caught on one of the bridges in S FL was being attacked by a monster hammer, and there is that picture of the 10 foot great white that was damn near bit in half by another great white, sharks are mean!


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> Yeah, I saw a video a while back where a 7-8ft nurse that someone caught on one of the bridges in S FL was being attacked by a monster hammer, and there is that picture of the 10 foot great white that was damn near bit in half by another great white, sharks are mean!


Yeah I have 2 small sharks for bait so well see lol


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Don it was great being able to be there and help you guys get that 9 footer landed...Its been far to long brother we need to start doing some more trips together...Se if we cant and some new names to our catch list this year.


----------



## Tyfishasauros

Hey ya'll. Thanks again for letting me be there...Mr. Don,John,Will,Phil, and especially my mom and dad!!! I like catching pomps with my dad, and I like catching reds with my mom.....But sharkin ROCKS !!!!!!! I can't wait to do it again...I wasn't even tired till it was time to go home haha...But I always tell my dad that when it's time to carry all the gear hah....


----------



## Pompano Joe

lowprofile said:


> Awesome report Don! I felt like I was back on the sand, spending the whole weekend chasing critters like we used to.
> 
> You guys need a designated bait maker with some snorkel and spear fishing gear.


They had one Chris...moved to Oki! Wish you were here. Maybe then I'd get an invite!!

Great job one and all. And, UGLY, great write up. Appreciate you taking the time to write, post and document. 

Blessings!


----------



## sharkwrangler

Tyfishasauros said:


> I wasn't even tired till it was time to go home haha...But I always tell my dad that when it's time to carry all the gear hah....


Don't feel bad Ty...I always get tired too when it's time to carry all the gear.


----------



## pompano67

Well folks it's like this...First of all don't let my brother Joe kid ya...He's family so no invite needed plus he didn't share his pics haha gotcha.. Anyway here's my take on an an awesome day.

First off my little crew set up at daylight.Me ,mama,Ty and Dustin. Wasn't long my little man blew up some pomp...Oh yeah.. The young anglers tearing up the set.Ladyfish didn't have a chance.

Next off the big dogs rolled up..Rut Row...After a night of heavy brawling they was looking pretty beat down.Don,John,and Phil just wasn't ready to throw in the towel just yet. After some coaxing ( by that I mean Guilt trip) Don drags the blue beast down and deploys some lady on the 6/0. After soaking a bit it screams to life. Short powerful run and snap....game over..

Here comes Will with future angler and present all boy and sometimes mongrel ( the one, the only,) LUCAS.. After snatching up some ray...can it be ? They all wake up..Here come the big guns...Bait after bait is deployed..And the six sounds off again..This time no mercy!!! Ty is strapped in and ready to battle..Blacktip on the beach.

Soon after Don's bull blah blah blah ,back to ty lol. Just before dark ,yep the 6/0 again. Harness camera action. Second one on the beach.. I told this story again to say this...

Nothing can compare to the joy this dad has watching his son grow, and love fishing as much as me... Yes I realize I've lost him to the SHARK SIDE...but that's fine...just fish my man..To all my friends,brothers,including the ones that wasn't able to be there..thanks for being there for us..We love you all...Son you are my pride and joy!!! My beautiful wife and best friend...I love you both with all that I am...Neal..


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Welcome to the Shark Side Ty! Had a blast with everyone. Don't think I've ever ran on pure adrenaline for sooo long. We'll be at it again this weekend. Maybe this time one of those hammers I was swimming with will take my 80 for a ride.


----------



## Ugly 1

Pompano Joe said:


> They had one Chris...moved to Oki! Wish you were here. Maybe then I'd get an invite!!
> 
> Great job one and all. And, UGLY, great write up. Appreciate you taking the time to write, post and document.
> 
> Blessings![/QUOTEJoe I want to formally apologize for not making sure that you were invited! I have no excuse! From now on you are invited on every trip with us and I will be calling ahead of time to make sure you know where we are. I miss you and look forward to seeing you soon. UGLY


----------



## sharkwrangler

pompano67 said:


> Nothing can compare to the joy this dad has watching his son grow, and love fishing as much as me... Yes I realize I've lost him to the SHARK SIDE...but that's fine...just fish my man..To all my friends,brothers,including the ones that wasn't able to be there..thanks for being there for us..We love you all...Son you are my pride and joy!!! My beautiful wife and best friend...I love you both with all that I am...Neal..


You da Man, Neal! See ya this weekend!


----------



## Justin618

sharkwrangler said:


> You da Man, Neal! See ya this weekend!


Let's shark this weekend. Me and Neal are planning friday and I think don is down. Brother comes into town tomorrow.

Got bait I need to use. Catching rays right now


----------



## sharkwrangler

Justin618 said:


> Let's shark this weekend. Me and Neal are planning friday and I think don is down. Brother comes into town tomorrow.
> 
> Got bait I need to use. Catching rays right now


You know you don't have to ask me twice! I'll be home Friday afternoon, just in time to catch some fresh bait before hitting the sand. Text me Friday afternoon.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Friday night. Me and don are down. How many rays do you have justin?


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Friday night. Me and don are down. How many rays do you have justin?


I have 8 rays as of now, 2 sharks and a king for bait


----------



## LadyRed

Ok guys I'm not gonna make this a long one I think the guys pretty much summed it up! Are There ANY LADY ANGLERS OUT THERE I feel so alone haha??? LOL Thank you guys for coming out and showing my young man a great time, he had a blast, I'm glad I was there to have the chance to capture the pictures and wonderful memories, not only have the guys made some great friends, I have gained some brothers also so with that said, hope to see y'all again soon  Oh and we really miss you TOM and CARRIE and EVIE!!! So hurry up so you guys can join us!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Great story!


----------



## Justin618

Make that 9 rays


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Sweet. This weekend is gonna be good


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Sweet. This weekend is gonna be good


Who is this btw lol


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Jon


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> Jon


OK cool. Catching bait now man. Some plate size and some larger. One big one


----------



## Justin618

10 rays. Slaying them


----------



## pompano67

Justin618 said:


> 10 rays. Slaying them


 Who are you buying them from? lol:whistling:


----------



## LadyRed

Tyler's first shark caught on video... Hope this works... http://youtu.be/e1Ob2VtmDm4


----------



## Justin618

pompano67 said:


> Who are you buying them from? lol:whistling:


Some guy is catching them out here. He said he'd give me them if I gave him your number. Something about a missed connection on the beach during memorial day.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Hahaha lmao.


----------



## pompano67

Justin618 said:


> Some guy is catching them out here. He said he'd give me them if I gave him your number. Something about a missed connection on the beach during memorial day.


 I'm going to drown you... lol:yes:


----------



## Justin618

pompano67 said:


> I'm going to drown you... lol:yes:


Hahaha.

Should be getting a call soon. Had pics to show me but didn't want to look


----------



## Justin618

Make that 12 rays


----------



## Justin618

Sorry, 14 rays lol


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



LadyRed said:


> Tyler's first shark caught on video... Hope this works... http://youtu.be/e1Ob2VtmDm4


Did y'all fry any shark up yet?


----------



## Guynamedtom

Awesome write up Ugly and great day Ty, you ever think you are gonna catch the shark that ate Don's shoes? Congrats buddy those are some nice sharks to post on a first sharking catch. Wish I could have been there to see ya all worn out from dragging those beasts on the sand buddy. We will get back out with y'all soon. Friggin great fellas and you too Lora 

Oh yeah and Joe- we moved out to Navarre now so let me know when you want to teach someone how to catch pomp. Neal keeps showing me how to catch hardtails and ladyfish


----------



## pompano67

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Did y'all fry any shark up yet?


Oh yeah!!!!:yes::yes:


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

How did you prep it, did you gut it and cut the tail off while at the beach?


----------



## Justin618

Alright you bait slackers I got 17 rays, 3 sharks now and a king carcass.

That's what I have now, could have more rays soon.

I get dibs lol


----------



## lowprofile

Justin wants to get his bragging in now as the bait catcher because he knows his 130's are mutes.


----------



## MoganMan

lowprofile said:


> Justin wants to get his bragging in now as the bait catcher because he knows his 130's are mutes.


Someone's gotta provide for mooches like me!


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> Justin wants to get his bragging in now as the bait catcher because he knows his 130's are mutes.


You got it.

Coming from someone who is looking at buying a 130........

You know damn well you would have bought these too lol

They have caught a few sharks. Just nothing big enough to even pull 5 lbs of drag


----------



## fillet'o'fish

I know somebody who was on their way to buy one of those. (Cough cough) then someone ran over and grabbit their second to be greedy lol


----------



## Justin618

I got 2 kids, gotta give them each one when I'm dead.

Lol and you weren't physically on your way there. I wouldn't do that to you now


----------



## fillet'o'fish

You should tech them to share


----------



## Justin618

fillet'o'fish said:


> You should tech them to share


I will when they're big enough to carry one


----------



## lowprofile

Justin618 said:


> You got it.
> 
> Coming from someone who is looking at buying a 130........
> 
> You know damn well you would have bought these too lol
> 
> They have caught a few sharks. Just nothing big enough to even pull 5 lbs of drag


When you get your 80W stripped down to 1/4 spool you'd look at 130's too.

And you missed the joke.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> When you get your 80W stripped down to 1/4 spool you'd look at 130's too.
> 
> And you missed the joke.


I got it lol. That's why I put they have caught a few, just none can pull drag or bend rod


----------



## lowprofile

I'm thinking Everol 20/0 spooled with 300lb braid should do. Lol.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> I'm thinking Everol 20/0 spooled with 300lb braid should do. Lol.


You planning on dropping bait at the edge? Lol


----------



## BELLY UP

Great night and day of fishing gents. Sounds to me this weekend is calling out the sharkers again... GET SOME!!!


----------



## BELLY UP

Dem jaws....


----------



## Ugly 1

BELLY UP said:


> Dem jaws....


Ok this may be a strange question but.... Where did the ghost child come from holding the tail???? I don't remember any kids out there! And Thanks for all the positive comments folks! It literally takes me hours to type these reports on my broke ass little phone with my lack of typing skills and I know the reports can be a bit long winded but I have many friends around this country and many warriors defending our freedom around the world that have told me they live vicariously through these reports. I hope that these reports make the days they spend away from home and family a little better! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Someone please tell don there was a kid out there. I don't want to think of some ghost child strolling the beaches at night.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

That was no ghost child. That was one of the hippy chick's diving for her death. You can't see me behind her pushing towards the sharks head!


----------



## fillet'o'fish

At least that's what I wish I was doing


----------



## devinsdad

Damn fine report Don. I just saw it and that is a very impressive Bull. Austin wants to go Saturday night because he has family in town so keep me in touch with any details. I am not completely certain if I am going but as we get closer to the weekend I tend to get psyched up.


----------



## Ugly 1

devinsdad said:


> Damn fine report Don. I just saw it and that is a very impressive Bull. Austin wants to go Saturday night because he has family in town so keep me in touch with any details. I am not completely certain if I am going but as we get closer to the weekend I tend to get psyched up.


That shark would have been tough to beat this weekend! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Ugly 1 said:


> That shark would have been tough to beat this weekend! UGLY


You guys doing july tourney then?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Was not a Ghost Child...She was with my crew. With all the Commottion I did not see her at the tail....Glad that beast did not decide to slap around...Close call there


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Lol I thought that was the second hippy chick.


----------



## Justin618

Thank god its not a ghost. Someone needs to keep an eye on that kid before something does happen, tho


----------



## Gulflady

Great reports and pics, hope y'all slay them tonight, really enjoyed reading it all


----------



## Shark Hunter

Awesome Sharks Guys. Keep up the good Work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly 1

We are back at it! The gulf went from flat to 2-3' with SE wind and rain showed up! The water is cloudy which is going to make getting bait rough! I will keep y'all posted. uGLY


----------



## Ugly 1

2x 6' blacktips so far! 1 for Tyfishasauros and 1 for Filet o fish and its 1 1/2 hrs until the midnight bite!!! Here kitty kitty!!! UGLY


----------



## fillet'o'fish

Time for the midnight bite!


----------



## Justin618

Good luck. I would have came but taking boat out tomorrow. Should be back at a decent time if you guys wanna do it again.


----------



## fillet'o'fish

We're runnin!


----------



## lowprofile

And....?


----------



## fillet'o'fish

And that was it lol. I just so happened to have this page open when shark wranglers 14/0 went off.


----------

